# Rock Backing



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

just made a backing track with reaper this monrning, please take a crack at a lead to it and post it here.

RockThing: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=613072

:rockon2:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> just made a backing track with reaper this monrning, please take a crack at a lead to it and post it here.
> 
> RockThing: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=613072
> 
> :rockon2:


There's no way to download the mp3 without becoming a member. Send it to me, I'll host it for you.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> There's no way to download the mp3 without becoming a member. Send it to me, I'll host it for you.


Thanks Jeff, very kind of you:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> Thanks Jeff, very kind of you:food-smiley-004:


I don't do rar files, what happened to good old zip files?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I don't do rar files, what happened to good old zip files?


sorry I'll just send it unzipped tonight


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's the original backing track:

http://members.shaw.ca/jeffflowerday/1.rockthing.mp3


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

here's some noodling

http://members.shaw.ca/davidanddebbie/guitars%20canada/shredie.wma


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> here's some noodling
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/davidanddebbie/guitars%20canada/shredie.wma


awesome:rockon2: great noodling, loved what you did at 0.39:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> awesome:rockon2: great noodling, loved what you did at 0.39:food-smiley-004:


Thanks man..We need some other members to step up and giver/soul bend this hip little backing track:rockon:


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll have something up later today when I get home from hockey good backer


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody else taking a crack at this one?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

well here is some more..only done acoustic this time.

"]http://members.shaw.ca/davidanddebbie/guitars%20canada/acousticguitar.wma"]


----------

